# Ibanez S8



## AdamVoA (Mar 8, 2013)

This is my first post, so i'm just going to keep it short 
But does anybody know anything about the Ibanez S8's, UK release, playability etc?
cheers


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 8, 2013)

All I know is that my friend is getting one in a week from GAK. I think his is the last one coming to the UK until April.

also, people are not a fan of the size of the pickups, they are very big so you cant just swap for other Pups (active or passive) without huge cavities on each side. does look like beautiful guitar.


----------



## AdamVoA (Mar 8, 2013)

Ah right, cheers for the info!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Mar 8, 2013)

Regarding playability, it has the same neck profile as the RGA8 and RG8, and it should have good fretwork, probably better than that on the RG8, which already has quite nice fretwork. For example, the action on my RG8 is around 2.25mm right now.


----------



## LORD S810 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have one. It sound great and it's super comfortable sitting or standing. The neck is really nice. The only issue I have is the oversized pickups are difficult to replace without modification.


----------



## AdamVoA (Mar 8, 2013)

Cheers for the reply's! Debating between this and the RG8, i think i'm leaning towards the RG8 purely to mod the shit out of it, and because it'll be my first 8!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 9, 2013)

I've read the issue with the pickups everywhere only solution get them re-winded or get customs... it's the only thing that is stopping me from buying one


----------



## knifefightintheor (Mar 9, 2013)

What is re-winding the pickups going to do to fill the cavity?

I'm sure someone soon enough will do enough bitching that we'll start seeing some adapter rings for 'em.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (Mar 25, 2013)

does this guitar feel balanced? I have played the IR8 and the RG8 and they both were very well balanced when sitting or strapped up. I worry the S body won't balance with the weight of the neck and all those tuners.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 25, 2013)

knifefightintheor said:


> What is re-winding the pickups going to do to fill the cavity?
> 
> I'm sure someone soon enough will do enough bitching that we'll start seeing some adapter rings for 'em.



You could get them rewound to sound more like whatever tone you're going for.

AFAIK Dave's rings from Frets On the Net should still work, but I don't know for sure. He's just an email away, though. Even if not, he makes all his rings to order, so I can't see them being a huge issue if they're just gonna be a bit longer.


----------



## LORD S810 (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't have any issues with the weight balance at all. I made that first thread with the pickup issues. They actually sound nice now that I've had it for a while. I'm still stuck with a pair of white/black Ionizers at the moment, I thought about covers, rings etc. But the poles don't line up with the strings and I lost the motivation to make them fit and look correct. I'm just going to get a white RG8 and toss them in there. I'd still buy a S8 if I knew about the oversized pickups problem. I love the S series and had to have one.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (Mar 25, 2013)

damn. that makes my decision even harder. S8 in the lead now.


----------



## stuglue (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone got pictures of the S8? I wasn't aware ibanez made them.


----------



## LORD S810 (Mar 26, 2013)

Google image search Ibanez S8. The US model is black, The EU model is red quilt.
Here's a couple pics in this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/227787-ngd-ibanez-s8bk.html#post3411030


----------



## viesczy (Mar 26, 2013)

Again with the pickup complaints, really? 

It is a slave's wages labor special from some sweatshop in the Orient and it is an 8 string (anyone care to give me the industry "standard' sizes on p-ups?), why is it a surprise that there's some "improvements" that need to be made to its design. 

You take the bad with the good and deal. What's so hard? 

You prefer they never made it at all?

Derek


----------



## asher (Mar 26, 2013)

viesczy said:


> Again with the pickup complaints, really?
> 
> It is a slave's wages labor special from some sweatshop in the Orient and it is an 8 string (anyone care to give me the industry "standard' sizes on p-ups?), why is it a surprise that there's some "improvements" that need to be made to its design.
> 
> ...



Because they already have in-house 8 string pickups and part of the huge appeal of Ibanez is buying them for the build quality expecting to swap pickups to something more your style, so it's surprising that they've made that much much more difficult here.


----------



## Shredmon (Mar 26, 2013)

i own my S8qm for 2 weeks now, and im totally pleased with it all in all. Perfectly balanced on a leather strap and only 3,2 kg weight..... so pretty awesome axe .) 
greets, on the pic is also my Olp john petrucci Signature which i received today, excelent condition, a totally cool compact workhorse for playing "normal" stuff ^^ 

plus, sorry for the shitty cellphone cam, you neither see the awesome quilt maple top on the ibby, nor the black/red sparkling paint on the olp..... i will make better pics soon 

Simon


----------



## CrossingTheRubiconAlex (Dec 5, 2013)

The guitar is awesome, perfect balance and the neck is easy and fast. Pick ups are clearly a problem not only in the size, appeal and replacement issues but of course initially in how they sound. The sound is thin. There is barely any sustain, it needs heavy modification to make it go anywhere.

Definitely something that needs replacement


----------

